
C# Source Generators - cglong
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/introducing-c-source-generators/
======
seemslegit
Is T4 templating still a thing with C# ? - this would have been useful with it
a decade or so ago to avoid painful non-deterministic builds.

